# 13 (spoiler alert)



## Papa Bones (Jul 27, 2005)

Has anyone read the controversial horror anthology "13"? It's a collection of 113 horror stories, the first of which "The Magic" is supposed to be the scariest thing ever written ( at least the scariest 2 page story)and has supposedly gotten the book banned in Italy. I haven't read it but I've seen some youtube videos of people's reaction to it.. Now, I said there would be a spoiler in this post and here it is.. If you're a person who believes the devil might be lurking outside your door, and that he would have written this story to trick you into inviting him in, I'm sure it's terrifying. If you don't believe such things, it's probably not that scary


----------



## aquariumreef (Sep 16, 2010)

Never heard of it.


----------



## badgerbadger (Aug 17, 2012)

A little late, but I figured, why not? 

My curiosity was peaked with the original post, so I thought I would look for it. It turns out this is a book (two books?) put together by a guy named Andrew Hannon. It has, as PB mentioned, a story called "The Magic", supposedly the scariest story ever written. Lots of hype. ("The Magic" is written by Darren York, btw, and you can find it online)

...okay, it's worth the couple of minutes to find it online...

...Nope! It's simply a creepypasta. An old one. (don't sell creepypasta short, though, there's some decent ones out there worth the read, but it's like a thrift store - you weed through a lot of "meh" to find the good ones.) - if you're in the right frame of mind, it could potentially scare the bejeebus out of you, I suppose.

I'm also calling bs on the ban in Italy.

edit: the search did lead me to a book called "13 Tales of Dark Fiction" by Adam Bradley that sounds interesting, though.


----------

